
27 and never felt better - inv
http://so-makeshift.tumblr.com/post/53919149856/27-and-never-felt-better
======
_delirium
Late 20s is not "getting older" by any stretch of the imagination. In the
West, it's (though this varies by social circle and class) roughly where you
start to count as an adult, perhaps akin to what 19-20 would've been in a
previous era.

The social aspect also depends on a lot of things, like coworkers and living
arrangements. Some people aged 30 have almost exactly college-style
lifestyles: live in a group house, party daily, go into the office at 10 or
11am. I think one reason the view that it's hard to meet people post-college
became common is that those kinds of lifestyles were not really seen, outside
of some hippies and beatniks, until recently.

------
jasonkester
Keep paying attention. It doesn't stop getting better.

I can honestly say that every year since age 19 has been better than the
previous one. 27-year-old me thought things were great. 30-year-old me would
have laughed at him because clearly _now_ things were truly going well. Then
33-year-old Jason with his laptop on the beach knew better than _that_. But he
didn't know it all.

Things keep changing, but as you get older you have more control over where
your life is headed. As long as you're always steering towards where you want
to be, you'll find that things just keep getting better and better.

Enjoy the ride!

~~~
inv
Nice 1! :)

------
kjjw
I'm 30 and partying until 10am or having only a few hours sleep leaves me
incapacitated for a few days. I'm healthy, have an athletic build, get
exercise, etc. I just can't do without sleep anymore.

While my income has greatly increased in the last half a decade or so, so have
my financial and human responsibilities.

~~~
sfjailbird
I've been very surprised by this. I'm 37 and feel like I did at 27, but if I
work through the night, like I used to do all the time, I am off-kilter for
three-four days after. At the same time I _cannot_ sleep past 10 am anymore,
when I used to sleep in until 12 or one, given the option. Shit's weird.

~~~
donw
Thirty-two checking in here, and yup, used to be able to knock back enough
booze to kill a rhino when I was 27 and wake up feeling fresh as a daisy. I
can drink even more now, but I pay for it by being dead the next day, no
matter how much water or Gatorade I drink to help compensate.

------
alan_cx
Well, Im 41 today, and I genuinely wish I had never been born. I don't
understand or feel part my own species, or understand the world I exist in. Im
simply waiting to die off.

~~~
circlefavshape
:(

My sympathies dude. I prescribe more of what you like and less of what you
hate, if that's possible. I'm 41 too, and that's what works for me. That and
trying not to think about it

~~~
okr
turning 40 sooner or later as well, for me a wakeup call did change a lot.
changed job, workout again, walking whenever i can, avoiding sugar, being
realistic about death, losing fears, etc.. sometimes i wonder, though, where
the last ten years went...

so, good luck everyone.

~~~
pekk
This 'wondering where the time went' is the worst

------
Hansi
"I can party until 10am and drink all night without getting a hangover (I
would puke all the time when I was younger).

I can function perfectly after having slept for just a few hours."

I'm 27 too but don't think this is reflective of most people our age. I don't
get hungover often but my friends complain about it quite frequently. And I
simply don't function without enough sleep so no partying till 10am, I can
survive on 6 hours of sleep but prefer 8 for optimal effectiveness.

------
dualogy
Yeah I felt the same at 27. But then... you don't hit 30, 30 hits you. I'm not
kidding.

~~~
jasonkester
I have a friend who's two years older than me. We were roommates in college
and I remember him telling me about how your body starts falling apart once
you hit 20.

Then "once you hit the real world and have to get a real job that college
metabolism of yours will shut down and you'll pack on the pounds like
everybody else."

Then "just wait 'til you're 25 like me and your hair starts falling out".

Then "When 30 hits and you don't have any energy anymore _then_ you'll
understand"

... And so forth. But thus far none of it has ever happened. I think that
people let themselves fall apart, then notice the date and assume that must be
the reason. But if you don't wan't to have that happen, you can make a point
of staying in good shape for a long time.

That said, I'm sure there's some new inevitable milestone waiting for me when
I hit 44. It's definitely going to suck.

~~~
frooxie
I'll be 40 next year and I'm in better shape than ever; I'm as slim as when I
was 16 but I can lift 3x as much weight. I'm sure that my hair will start
turning grey and falling off any decade now, but so far I have no age-related
complaints.

------
bobsy
I am 27. I feel older though. I have two kids. Stable family. Don't party
much. I think I am bit boring but in a good way. My favorite thing is my
family.

I don't get people who are scared of hitting 30. Perhaps it is more for people
who haven't settled down yet. The clock is ticking. For me I am not bothered.

> I can party until 10am and drink all night without getting a hangover (I
> would puke all the time when I was younger).

One of the few things that makes me sad. When I was young I consumed an epic
amount of alcohol. Never got hungover. Woke up drunk a few times but it was
fine.

Now alcohol makes me sleepy. 2 ciders gives me a headache. I rarely get past
gentle buzz because I fear the consequences. I never drink after 8pm because I
get the worst hangovers from fairly minor alcohol consumption.

If anything I am looking forward to 43. My kids will be 18. I can semi-retire
from parenting and go traveling. I think I am one of the few people looking
forward to my big 4-0.

~~~
flog
27 with kids! 2x! Man...

~~~
alsaleh
I remember my father making fun of my uncle, his younger ~30y old brother,
when we were at his wedding: "Man! When I was your age, my son already had 5
years, and my daughter already celebrated its first birth-day!" :-)

------
UbuntuJon
Why, at the adult age of 27, would you want to party and drink until 10am?
What a waste of money and life, do something productive with your time!
Partying until 10am is sad if you're older than 21, and I certainly don't see
being able to do that as a gauge of how good life is at a certain age.

------
justanother
36 here, and it still keeps getting better. Hell, I might even be looking
forward to 40. Teensomething me was all about hacking and girls. 20something
me was pleased with his fast cars and suits and career advancement;
30something me thinks those things are dumb, and is pleased with boating with
his wife, paying the bills, and saying 'no' to the invitations. You just keep
changing and redefining what's important to you. Sure my joints creak after a
hard day outdoors, and the wife OMG's over every new grey hair she finds on
me. But I honestly do not care, getting older is fun. Every day above ground
is an amazing gift.

------
paul_f
27yo kids worried about growing old. This is the funniest thing I've ever read
on HN. Some sort of parody, right?

------
tehwalrus
I am 26, will be 27 imminently.

I gave myself stomach problems when I was at Uni, partly from alcohol
(although not much) and partly from not reading the label on an ibuprofen
bottle.

Now I can't drink more than 2 or 3 units (a pint, a large glass of wine)
without feeling pretty rough soon afterwards, and the whole of the next day.

Luckily, I've realised that there are more fun things in life than getting
wasted and making a fool of yourself trying to climb things (not people, for
clarity.)

I don't disagree with the post, but thinking of the ability to drink copiously
as an _advantage_ seems upside down to me. Being unable to drink a lot has
made life _more_ fun, as I am present in the moment more, and will probably
make it last longer too.

------
shaurz
This would be a good template for an Onion article, starting with "Area
man..."

------
davidcollantes
27? Pff! No much to talk about that age. Wait until you are 45, you will see.

~~~
precisioncoder
Everyone says that at every age. The other day I heard a 10 year old say "Man,
I was so stupid when I was younger, I'm glad that I'm not 6 anymore!"

------
tunnuz
I'm 28 and I can't party until late hours without consequences on my ability
to do anything complex the day after. :/

But then, how boring is partying?

------
stiff
Aaaaand here is the revelation: not everyone who is the same age feels the
same way about it!

You're welcome.

There was a series of AskMeFi threads that were much more interesting than
either the post or the comments here:

[http://ask.metafilter.com/140223/A-Year-in-a-
Minute](http://ask.metafilter.com/140223/A-Year-in-a-Minute)

------
deerpig
A friend of mine has a mother who recently turned 101. She was still driving
until she was 98.

Today 30 is still young, and 40 isn't middle age any longer. Middle age
doesn't really start till you're 50.

You're still a kid, get over it.

------
xutopia
Op does not have kids yet.

~~~
bihtori
> yet

Now you're making assumptions.

------
jdevonport
I just turned 27 and it does feel like a weird age, suddenly you are no longer
mid 20s and feel like a bit more like a grown up. Kind of feels like time
speeds up the older you get.

------
mathattack
The late 20s were a great time for my social and professional development. The
beauty is you get to keep all that even after you hit 30.

------
adaml_623
Being 30 was awesome. I wouldn't worry about 30... I'm pretty sure I recall it
being fun.

------
miguelrochefort
He's probably an INTP.

------
schoash
fact is, that he won't travel next week, even if he could.

------
Nux
Aging sux.

------
Dewie
The irony of this article is that it tries to oppose the whole "getting older"
lament while the author is a measly 27... thereby underlining the ridiculous
standards for youth by suggesting that late twenties might possibly be viewed
as _getting old_ in any shape or form.

Our society/culture has a very narrow definition of youth: if you are older
than 25, you are "getting old" or "past your prime" in the eyes of the people
that are close to your age. Hell, if you are between 21 and 25 those that are
three years younger than you might very well refer to you as "old". It's as if
as soon as you can't chow down chocolate icecream for breakfast every day
without feeling lethargic and gaining weight, or drink a bottle of vodka one
night and get up the next day and run a half marathon you're "getting old".

It's like you have a hot second from the time you are legally your own person
and can make your own decisions until suddenly you are "getting old" and you
are supposed to spend the rest of your life regretting all the things you
didn't do "in your youth" because you are 27 and your brow is slightly
furrowed... what the hell?

(But I'm in my mid twenties myself so I don't know how it is to turn 30, 40...
take what I say with a grain of salt)

~~~
inv
Yes a friend of mine was seriously calling me old when she was 21 and I was
25. We can only laugh about that..

